# Gramophone UK



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Do you know this website? I guess yes. The website is the following one:

https://www.gramophone.co.uk/

I usually read their reviews but suddenly a popup appears asking me to pay. Since I am only interested in reading their reviews without subscribing, is there any way to bypass this popup?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JSBach85 said:


> Do you know this website? I guess yes. The website is the following one:
> 
> https://www.gramophone.co.uk/
> 
> I usually read their reviews but suddenly a popup appears asking me to pay. Since I am only interested in reading their reviews without subscribing, is there any way to bypass this popup?


I read it as magazine, so no problem, will try though.


----------

